# Local feed store never has the chicks you want



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

The local feed store never has the breeds we want. Went in Friday and they had basically my order form from the hatchery waiting. Specked Sussex, Cuckoo Marans, welsummer and some olive eggers. I was amazed normal they have bared rocks(which they did get me three when I bought feed a few months ago because they were getting to big) buff Orpingtons and RIR. I almost got one of each but my wife would have killed me. I'm happy with the Cream Legbars I brought home last week, but not the Cochins. O well that's the way it works.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what usually happens with everything. I've seen it so many times where I can't find something then a month later every store is carrying it.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes! Immediately after you spend a fortune in shipping, duty and tax on it lol.


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Try calling other feed stores that's by you. I drove a hour to one feed store to get a certain breed.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Not many down here. Mostly retired people and they buy many chicks.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Our local feed stores always have Cornish Rocks and a big bin labelled mysteriously, "assorted bantams." Sometimes they have layers but this year they've all been Buff Orps and in previous years they're always Buff Orps and production reds. And in MA you have to buy 6 or more birds per law soooo.... never bothered to buy from a feed store, not even when I was just starting. Total lack of variety!


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

This ones been here 75 year and are pretty good about having backyard layers, just common though not much but this summer they have been having some variety


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

My local feed store always has buff orpingtons and stops selling them by end of June and special orders have to be 25 chicks or more if I buy from them it's usually an impulse buy


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Feed stores here can only sell 6 minimum too. I know it's a state law. Why is it though? If I buy straight from the hatchery there is no minimum.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> Feed stores here can only sell 6 minimum too. I know it's a state law. Why is it though? If I buy straight from the hatchery there is no minimum.


I believe i read somewhere that is has to do with people buying one for an easter basket then later the chick would be abandoned .?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> I believe i read somewhere that is has to do with people buying one for an easter basket then later the chick would be abandoned .?


You're right for most states. There might be other reasons but it was that Easter thing that got that minimum thing started.


----------



## dragonmomma (Aug 25, 2015)

My feed store orders from Murray Mcmurry the gave me one of their catologs. They sell guinea hen keeps and ducks also. They are nice because they also have a schedule for what breeds they are ordering when and rotate the breeds. Yay to my local feed store sorry for your troubles. I ordered 25 babies from Mc Murray this spring. It was an assortment of breeds. I lost 2 babies. Got a credit for both. The rest of my babies are 16 weeks this week. And beautiful babys. Of the chick's I ordered as female I only ended up with 1 rooster that should have been a lady. so I will be ordering again from Mc Murray next spring also


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The privately run feed stores know what they're going to order, stores like TSC have no clue since corporate does the ordering.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My local TSC had EEs the first week,then cornish cross,some bantams then mostly ISA brown.But i did learn that on Sunday all chicks from the beginning of the week were buy 6 get 6 free.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

There are times when I'm at rural king or tsc that I see exceptionally nice looking chicks but until I move, I have to choose every new bird carefully. I just can't bring home 6 when I only want or need 2.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

When I picked up starter feed and meriks vaccination they had about 200 lakenvelder chicks,not an ideal chicken for most


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Lakenvelder are PURTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah they are but ya know pretty don't put food in the belly LOL


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I thought that they laid well.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

All but one of the feed stores here in Jax, including TSC, get their birds from Mt Healthy hatchery. I buy chicks from Standard Feed & Seed Co. close to downtown. They get their birds from Ideal hatchery. I've dealt with them before and never had any problems with their birds. I prefer standard breeds. My favorites are Barred Rocks closely followed by Black Stars.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> All but one of the feed stores here in Jax, including TSC, get their birds from Mt Healthy hatchery. I buy chicks from Standard Feed & Seed Co. close to downtown. They get their birds from Ideal hatchery. I've dealt with them before and never had any problems with their birds. I prefer standard breeds. My favorites are Barred Rocks closely followed by Black Stars.


I love Barred Rocks. Black stars I don't know anything about. How many chickens do you have now?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Dominiques are my favorites....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I love Barred Rocks. Black stars I don't know anything about. How many chickens do you have now?


We're only allowed 5 hens here in the city, I currently have 6. I had 5 Barred Rocks, but had to cull one. So now I have 4 Barred Rocks and 2 Black Stars. Black Stars are Black Sex Links, excellent egg layers and friendly. 
I've had quite a few different breeds of chickens over the years and have found that Barred Rocks are the best all around bird to own, even in our horrid heat and humidity.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Dominiques are my favorites....


Dominiques and Tetra Tints are popular birds in southeast Georgia...at least they were a few years ago.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think Barred Rocks are very nosy. And my Speckled Sussex are just like that. I can't plant something and walk away. They will pull it up and play with it.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

I like cochins use to have the bantams they were docile and quiet I'd like to get some LF


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I think Barred Rocks are very nosy. And my Speckled Sussex are just like that. I can't plant something and walk away. They will pull it up and play with it.


It's fun watching Barred Rocks trying to fly across the yard when calling them. They MIGHT be able to fly 6 inches off the ground lol. Not like Leghorns and Hamburgs that WILL fly when called.
I've owned one Speckled Sussex hen and one Speckled Sussex rooster; beautiful hen and roo. The rooster was the best rooster I've ever owned, mean as a snake. Here's a pic of nosy birds investigating a cardboard box I tossed out in the yard when I lived in Georgia.


----------

